# Umai Venison Salami & Pork Sopressata!!  Final pics!



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 8, 2018)

Hey all, first off not a lot of pics...  The day I started this project ended up being crazy!  Anyway, this is my first go round with Umai salumi.  Decided on some venison salami & pork sopressata!  Here they are stuffed in Umai 32 mm casings...  After being hung in the basement for 72 hrs to ferment!  The temps kinda fluctuated due to the crazy weather not making up its mind... and I was a bit concerned... Thanks @nepas and 

 pc farmer
 for the help and putting my concerns at ease!  I appreciate you both!  








After the ferment, it was off to the beer/project fridge!  These are in the 32 mm casings, tried some last weekend camping...  Awesome flavor, but a bit too soft for most palates at 30% loss.  

Tried some today, most of them are around 45% loss... It's great, but thinking that 50% would be a bit better.  

Here's the pics today!  

Venison Salami







Pork Sopressata 







Both these are really tasty, just going to wait a bit to open the rest.  Little more weight loss and I think it'll be better.  

Thanks for lookin all!


----------



## daveomak (Sep 8, 2018)

Excellent way to learn...  Get 'em perfect to your liking and you are golden....   I'd eat 'em anyway you made 'em..  need my address...


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 8, 2018)

Looks good .  I'm with you . I like it more on the dry side . Nice job .


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 8, 2018)

I've never made any type of sausage, but boy do those look good. 

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## MeatSkull (Sep 8, 2018)

Sopressata looks good but a little shy on the fat, what cut did you use?


----------



## 73saint (Sep 8, 2018)

That looks great!  I just started my umai pepperoni project today.  Hope it turns out as nice as yours!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 9, 2018)

daveomak said:


> Excellent way to learn...  Get 'em perfect to your liking and you are golden....   I'd eat 'em anyway you made 'em..  need my address...



Thanks Dave, yea it's almost done!  I'll send ya some.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 9, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> Looks good .  I'm with you . I like it more on the dry side . Nice job .



Thanks for the kind words, just have to wait a bit longer.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 9, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> I've never made any type of sausage, but boy do those look good.
> 
> Point for sure.
> 
> Chris



Thanks for the kind words & like Chris!  Sausage making & dry curing are addicting!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 13, 2018)

MeatSkull said:


> Sopressata looks good but a little shy on the fat, what cut did you use?



Thanks, used the Umai recipe for this... So used pork shoulder!


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 13, 2018)

Jezz, how did I miss this.     That looks great.    No help from me was needed.  You had it the whole way


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 14, 2018)

They both look fantastic!
Looking forward to making some myself!
Al


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 15, 2018)

73saint said:


> That looks great!  I just started my umai pepperoni project today.  Hope it turns out as nice as yours!



Thanks, appreciate it & the like!  Sorry for the late reply...  I'm sure your pepperoni will turn out top notch, I'll try to keep an eye out for it!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 15, 2018)

c farmer said:


> Jezz, how did I miss this.     That looks great.    No help from me was needed.  You had it the whole way



Thanks buddy, it's hard to keep up with threads anymore!  There are a lot of talented folks on the site that put up some amazing threads... I'm just a redneck that tries to put together a decent thread when I post!  Your help was much appreciated, at points in the fermenting time I needed the reassurance that this stuff was ok!  Rick & yourself helped a lot in that...  Again, appreciate it bud!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 19, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> They both look fantastic!
> Looking forward to making some myself!
> Al



Thanks Al, appreciate the nice words & like!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 22, 2018)

Hey all, here's the final pics of the venison salami & pork sopressata!  As stated above, the taste was great.. but we did not care for the texture at 30% or even 45%.  These were taken to bout 55% loss!  Much better texture wise for us.  It is quite firm, the flavor has seemed to intensify & has a nice chew to it!  Anyway, here's the final pics!  Thanks for lookin!  

Venison Salami














Pork Sopressata


----------



## 73saint (Sep 22, 2018)

It’s really got a nice color!  Good job!


----------



## daveomak (Sep 23, 2018)

WHB, morning....  Looks really good....   I'm thinking you maybe added moisture to the meat when mixing...   The % weight loss should be calculated on the initial weight and final weight of the meat, without the added moisture weight, when mixing...


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 23, 2018)

Looks Great Justin!!
Awesome Color!
Like.

Bear


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 23, 2018)

Justin, I too missed this post ,awesome looking snacks ! like


----------



## tropics (Sep 23, 2018)

Justin my friend don't know how this got by me,that looks great I am sure it has a fantastic taste. POINTS
Richie


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 23, 2018)

Ah and the wait is over. Great looking snacks there.

Warren


----------



## 73saint (Sep 23, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> Ah and the wait is over. Great looking snacks there.
> 
> Warren


Oh and boy isn’t the wait a bear!  It seems like forever!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 23, 2018)

73saint said:


> It’s really got a nice color!  Good job!



Thank you, appreciate the kind remarks!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 23, 2018)

daveomak said:


> WHB, morning....  Looks really good....   I'm thinking you maybe added moisture to the meat when mixing...   The % weight loss should be calculated on the initial weight and final weight of the meat, without the added moisture weight, when mixing...



Hey Dave, thanks for dropping a line & appreciate the kind words!  

I followed the Umai directions, the only moisture added to the meat was a small amount of boiled water that was cooled down to dissolve the  Bactoferm T-SPX!


----------



## daveomak (Sep 23, 2018)

Looks like about 900-1000 grams of meat...  If you used 1 cup of water, that's about 110 grams...   That would account for 10% moisture added to the meat that you would have to subtract from the initial weight to get the correct % loss during the curing cycle....  Just sayin'.....


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 23, 2018)

daveomak said:


> Looks like about 900-1000 grams of meat...  If you used 1 cup of water, that's about 110 grams...   That would account for 10% moisture added to the meat that you would have to subtract from the initial weight to get the correct % loss during the curing cycle....  Just sayin'.....



Per the Umai instructions, the pork sopressata weighed in at 1 kg of meat prior to the Umai process.    The only moisture added was 2 TBSP of boiled then cooled water to dissolve the .12 grams of Bactoferm T-SPX.

The venison salami, same process...  2.26 kg of meat prior to the Umai process.  Only moisture added was 2 TBSP of boiled then cooled water to dissolve .24 grams of Bactoferm T-SPX.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 23, 2018)

73saint said:


> Oh and boy isn’t the wait a bear!  It seems like forever!



Huh??
What??

Bear


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 23, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great Justin!!
> Awesome Color!
> Like.
> 
> Bear



Thanks for the kind words & like Bear, much appreciated!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 23, 2018)

crazymoon said:


> Justin, I too missed this post ,awesome looking snacks ! like



Thanks CM!  Trying to prep a few hunting snacks, appreciate the kind words & like!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 29, 2018)

tropics said:


> Justin my friend don't know how this got by me,that looks great I am sure it has a fantastic taste. POINTS
> Richie



Richie, thanks buddy.. it is quite tasty!  Appreciate ya dropping a line & point!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 29, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> Huh??
> What??
> 
> Bear



Good one Bear!  :D


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Oct 6, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> Ah and the wait is over. Great looking snacks there.
> 
> Warren



Thanks Warren, appreciate ya dropping a line!


----------



## mosparky (Oct 6, 2018)

Dang that looks good..or maybe that is making me hungry....Nah, that never happens around here.LOL
I don't know if I can afford to hangout with you guys anymore. I had no idea what sopresatta was til now and it looks so good. Now there's one more thing I need to make. To you guys credit, you did introduce me to Umai and saved me the trouble and expense of building my own curing chamber.
 Now if you will excuse me, I'm off to find another recipe.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Oct 14, 2018)

mosparky said:


> Dang that looks good..or maybe that is making me hungry....Nah, that never happens around here.LOL
> I don't know if I can afford to hangout with you guys anymore. I had no idea what sopresatta was til now and it looks so good. Now there's one more thing I need to make. To you guys credit, you did introduce me to Umai and saved me the trouble and expense of building my own curing chamber.
> Now if you will excuse me, I'm off to find another recipe.



Ha, yea I never get hungry looking at this site.  LOL.  Yes, there are some very talented folks on this site to learn from.  I'm thankful to them since I have learned a lot from this site.  The Umai system is really user friendly!  Appreciate ya dropping a line & the like!


----------

